# Fracino Cherub or something else?



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

I am about to pull the trigger on buying one. But is there anything else in the price range or slightly more I should think about?

Potential alternatives are the Expobar Office Pulser or Office Leva , the possible advantages being - smaller footprint, smaller & insulated boiler (a bit more energy efficient?) and pre-infusion control on the Leva. Disadvantage of Expobar seems to be that it might need more / longer cooling flushes?

Does anyone have experience of both the Cherub and one of the Expobars?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Before we go any further

you have a decent grinder to match either machine ?


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Good point. I have a Mahlkonig Vario.

I should also mention that the machine will be used for mainly for flat whites / cappuccinos so steaming performance is important.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the Office Pulsar and its a great machine, and its small footprint is ideal for my kitchen, but given the choice I would probably go for the Cherub on aesthetics alone


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Steaming performance on the Cherub with the standard four hole tip is ridiculous. Its pretty much too powerful for any quantity of milk under a litre. I've settled for the two hole tip which is much easier to control when only steaming around 5oz of milk.

I love my Cherub and I can highly recommend purchasing one from Peter at Espresso Underground. He will continue to offer advice, spare parts etc for free (or very reasonable prices) long after the warranty has run out.

Also be happy you're supporting British manufacturing if you have a conscience about such things.

Its very easy to set an espresso extracting and steam the milk at the same time. Its pretty darn easy to disassemble Cherub and I do eventually plan to insulate the boiler myself, which Peter tells me is totally possible.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You can steam small amounts of milk ( for one drink ) with a four hole tip on the cherub and the l1 it's about steam tip position and the amount of milk in the correct sized jug . The two whole is easier to manage but slower .


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> You can steam small amounts of milk ( for one drink ) with a four hole tip on the cherub and the l1 it's about steam tip position and the amount of milk in the correct sized jug . The two whole is easier to manage but slower .


I believe there is another four hole tip that comes as standard on the L1 but the holes on the standard cherub four hole are bigger and seriously not practical for steaming 5oz of milk. You get about half a second to stretch and texture before it's too hot!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup the standard is 4x1.5mm. Good if you enjoy the taste of boiled milk. Otherwise replace with 4x1mm or similar ASAP!


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

Yep I'd read about the steaming power of the Cherub so planned to add a 2 hole and 1 hole tips to my order


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

4x 1mm sounds like a good compromise . Will keep some of the power that the boiler is capable of producing .


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep I found that the four hole tip is optimised for the size of the boiler. What this means is when using the two hole tip there is a bit of residual pressure in the wand after you shut the valve which can ruin your lovely foam if you pull wand tip out too soon!!!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yup to be honest wouldn't recommend the 2 hole tip when they're 1mm diameter as it strangles the steam pressure and I don't find produces better microfoam despite being painfully slow! 4x1mm is the way to go. The new wand that Londinium sell comes with 4x1.2mm which is also good but a bit fast for me personally.


----------

